# Swap Golf mk2 GTD -> TDI ARL 150hp. I need help



## albmargu (Feb 20, 2008)

I need help to swap a Golf mk2 GTD. The new engine is a 1.9TDI ARL 150hp extracted from a Seat León FR.
The main problems for this project are:
- Gearbox: I have the TDI six gearbox but it's difficult to install in a mk2. The GTD gearbox will broke up with the TDI engine (Double-torque). I think the best choice is a TDI five gearbox. This implies the change of the clutch, isn't it?
- Electricity: The GTD uses CE1 (previous to 1990). I have to choice between upgrade it to CE2 and take the fuse box from the TDI. Which is the best option?
Thank you.
Alberto.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Swap Golf mk2 GTD -> TDI ARL 150hp. I need help (albmargu)*

well i never really looked into the TDI swap but it shouldn't be much different than the 1.8T.
Transmision yes you are right 5 speed TDI would be easies as it will pretty much bolt right up to the MK2 using corrado or passat 16V tranny and front engine mount brackets. And yes you need to change the clutch, best option is G60 228mm flywheel and VR6 clutch.
As for wiring theres few options depending how good you are with the wiring.
If you have the complete wiring harness from the seat i would probablt try to use the complete harness, if not then i would convert your car to CE2 get the immobilizer defeated in the ECU (im not sure if that is awailable for TDIs) and splice the TDI harness into the CE2 fuse box.


----------

